# Bikes 2012?



## colan (17. August 2011)

Hello. I wonder when the bikes 2012 is available in the store or in the website?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-Series-2011_id_15283_.htm


----------



## Schulle (18. August 2011)

I think after EUROBIKE (beginning of september).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

